
Speedier broadband standards? Pai’s FCC says 25Mbps is fast enough - okket
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/08/speedier-broadband-standards-pais-fcc-says-25mbps-is-fast-enough/
======
lbill
Mister Pai does not seem to care about the customers at all. It is quite
painful to wittness his actions as FCC chairman.

